# Fell runner sets world record for 116-mile 'double Ramsay'



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2018)

Amid the razzmatazz of the World Cup, Wimbledon and the Tour de France, one athlete has discreetly set a world record and raised the bar in UK long-distance mountain running.

Nicky Spinks, a cattle farmer from Huddersfield in West Yorkshire, achieved the first double of the Ramsay Round, a brutal and technical circuit of the hills and mountains above Fort William.

It was the first double achieved on the route and marks another milestone in Spinks’s impressive career, placing her among the greats of British fell running such as Billy Bland, Joss Naylor and Kenny Stuart.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...mile-feat-adds-to-summer-of-sporting-triumphs

Thought @Chris Hobson might be interested in this  Next on the list, Chris?   I remember the exploits of Joss Naylor very well - I was in the Lake District on a walking holiday when he 'did' all the Wainwright peaks in around 7 days - the weather was just like it is now, extremely hot, relentless sun


----------



## chaoticcar (Jul 11, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Amid the razzmatazz of the World Cup, Wimbledon and the Tour de France, one athlete has discreetly set a world record and raised the bar in UK long-distance mountain running.
> 
> Nicky Spinks, a cattle farmer from Huddersfield in West Yorkshire, achieved the first double of the Ramsay Round, a brutal and technical circuit of the hills and mountains above Fort William.
> 
> ...


My son is a fell racer and has done Ramsey Round and others he has a good blog on this in " Fellrunning Guide " 
  Carol


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 12, 2018)

Give us a break Northy, I haven't got my first hundred under my belt yet and I'm not even sure that I will be able to do it. I'm currently reading some books on the subject and getting increasingly worried about what I'm letting myself in for.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2018)

Chris Hobson said:


> Give us a break Northy, I haven't got my first hundred under my belt yet and I'm not even sure that I will be able to do it. I'm currently reading some books on the subject and getting increasingly worried about what I'm letting myself in for.


I never expect to emulate such feats, but I love the fact that there are human beings who can as it shows what an amazing thing the human body is - just when you think 'blimey that's impossible, isn't it?' someone goes and does it or betters it


----------

